# I need a blank Form EIP1



## DB74 (13 Feb 2012)

NERA (or whatever they're called now!) said that I will get one on www.welfare.ie but I've spent about an hour looking for one without success

Anyone got a link to one or have one that they want to email me

Thanks


----------



## jack2009 (13 Feb 2012)

Has the EIP1 form not been done away with since November of last year?  I think it is all done online now!


----------



## DB74 (13 Feb 2012)

jack2009 said:


> Has the EIP1 form not been done away with since November of last year?  I think it is all done online now!



Great!

Can you give me a link to where it is done online

This is not a redundancy form BTW

It is a slightly separate issue regarding non-payment of pay in lieu of notice which doesn't form part of statutory redundancy


----------



## jack2009 (13 Feb 2012)

Look up 'insolvency payments' on social welfare site.


----------



## DB74 (13 Feb 2012)

Thanks Jack

Welfare site was basically useless as it turns out

Here's the forms/info if anyone requires it in the future

[broken link removed]


----------



## DB74 (16 Feb 2012)

Here's the site for online applications for both RP50s & EIPs

https://www.welfare.ie/EN/Secure/Pages/RedundancyForm.aspx


----------

